# Random Quadin Pics



## 650Brute

Playin in a nice lil' soup hole there, on a BRUTE FORCE.


The new "MUD FORCE" Kawi Brute Logo:rockn:











This gets interesting in a few more feet


----------



## 650Brute

and a few more. Mrs. Brute was playin with the photo effects here, My, What a handsome Brute Rider.












Mrs. Brute and my Brother "Torkmonster" hangin out watchin me sling mud down yonder a bit.












Hmmmmm, What happened here?











Some random Quads and a couple of BRUTE'S


----------



## Polaris425

nice :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Mrs. Brute











You know, ALL women wanna spend their weekends like this. Don't they?











and afterwards........











And I know its prolly on here already, but I just love this "Mud Shower" pic of my Brother..

Our Dad likes finding these too, and then enjoys ragging us in regards to broken atv's, cos' they are for the yard and garage ONLY


----------



## Polaris425

650Brute said:


> Mrs. Brute
> 
> You know, ALL women wanna spend their weekends like this. Don't they?


A Man can dream cant he.........


----------



## 650Brute

Polaris425 said:


> A Man can dream cant he.........


 
LOL, Yeah......

I got pretty lucky I reckon, She don't mind it too much.


----------



## phreebsd

The dirtiest I can get mine is getting a little potting soil on her shirt


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> The dirtiest I can get mine is getting a little potting soil on her shirt


Have you tried role play? Therapy?........

O nevermind... LOL


----------



## 650Brute

Here I stand, Like any Proud Parent!!!!!!

Me covered in mud, right along with my BRUTE FORCE


----------



## TorkMonster

LOL @ like any proud parent!!!!
Good pics there Perry.....


----------



## phreebsd

my wife says i should marry mine..


----------



## FABMAN

you should


----------



## phreebsd

FABMAN said:


> you should


Is this lisa?
Did you sign up under a different name!!


----------



## FABMAN

lol no

its what i here from the GF.


----------



## beavel

Can I play too ....










My buddy on his 07 had some issues here.































































Debating a beaver pond crossing here.









Was all good though.


----------



## Polaris425

I'm jealous....... We dont have pretty places like that here to ride, that also have fun sloppy mud holes to play in.


----------



## Yesterday

gettin close to that air intake!


----------



## phreebsd

You guys need some tires on them beasts!!


----------



## Yesterday

also, those places look real nice to ride. ferns always = good mud.


----------



## Metal Man

Nice pics guys.


----------



## kawa650

Guess Ill add some too
buddies stuck 800 Can-am, his wife on it



******* tow strap



Hummm... Friends toys



Friend his wifey and brute, same that own the 800 above



Yeah.. dont know what happened there was new years eve:beerchug:


----------



## FABMAN

beavel said:


> Can I play too ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy on his 07 had some issues here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a beaver pond crossing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was all good though.


 
Man I need to ride up there some time. how hard will it be to get my ride up there?


----------



## Metal Man

Cool pics kawa650


----------



## phreebsd

kawa650 said:


> Guess Ill add some too
> buddies stuck 800 Can-am, his wife on it
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...1177004&imageID=13316703#a=1177004&i=13316707
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...1177004&imageID=13316697#a=1177004&i=13316703
> 
> ******* tow strap
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...1177004&imageID=13316609#a=1177004&i=13316613
> 
> Hummm... Friends toys


Nice truck there, son!


----------



## beavel

FABMAN said:


> Man I need to ride up there some time. how hard will it be to get my ride up there?


That is just a small portion of the trails we have to offer up here. You ever happen to make it up here, I will give ya a place to stay and show you around. We have a spot here called 7 mile bog. Most guys ride the trail around it becase like the name states it is 7 miles of peat moss bog. 

I will have a lot more pics to post up this year to show off some of our trails.

FabMan be a long trip for ya, 1800 or so miles to get here, but I think if you went up into Ont and across would be a lot faster time wise. lol Offers open to anyone that would be willing to come up for a ride, I'll put ya up at my place for your stay and book vacation time to ride.


----------



## Twisted10

he said Beaver.


----------



## phreebsd

hahah good one beavis!
huhhh huh huhh uhhuh huhhh


----------



## Yesterday

It was warm(er) today, so this afternoon i took the new brute out by myself and put about 20 miles on it. Just rode some trails and what-not around the house that I hadn't been on in a while. Was riding down a pipeline clearing when I came up to a creek that's usually 6 inches deep and a couple feet wide with no mud in it. it's surrounded by huge truck ruts from years back that never get muddy anymore but you can always pass this section no problem whatsoever... but here's what it looked like today. Needless to say I stayed on this side of it.





















also....stopped by my parent's house. they live a mile or two through the woods. talked my mom into takin her on her first 4 wheeler ride ever which just happened to be on the brute(she should be proud, huh?) she was more scared than a goat is of a butcher knife. I rode her around a bunch of flat slow trails and a little bit of shallow mud. Then she wanted to try it herself. Ok whatever. it's make mom happy day today. She putted around back and fourth slower'n shiat for a lil while. Dont laugh at the hat.. it's my dad's lil funny lookin top hat thing.


----------



## Polaris425

now that look like a fun mud hole! and ur mom looks like she's have a BLAST!


----------



## Yesterday

i hope it stays that way til after i snorkel this bad boy =P


----------



## phreebsd

that would be a good place to test em.
Hope it's over the racks!


----------



## lilbigtonka

just playing around


----------



## Yesterday

phreebsd said:


> that would be a good place to test em.
> Hope it's over the racks!


knowin that place, hopefully i wont need one of these with a 3 foot or so extension. plus i saw fish swimmin in there when i pulled up today =/











:117835:


----------



## Debo Brute

Last trip to Mud Buddies. Little water hole to cool off in.


----------



## 650Brute

Great pics yall. Keep posting em' up!!!!

And I've been told many a times to marry my quad..


----------



## phreebsd

650Brute said:


> And I've been told many a times to marry my quad..


I assume most of the male posters on her with a female half have been told that. It's an obsession man!!


----------



## 650Brute

A few more from this weekend...

The pics don't do this little incident justice. I was HUNG UP fo sho.....












And here is the "Well,... Now what pose" as performed by ME!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah when i saw that pic i knew you were stuck! haha
dude you need some laws on there!! You get stuck less.. and you look cooler when you do get stuck


----------



## 650Brute

Plannin on some ZILLA'S....

Soon.


----------



## TorkMonster

650Brute said:


> A few more from this weekend...
> 
> The pics don't do this little incident justice. I was HUNG UP fo sho.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the "Well,... Now what pose" as performed by ME!


 
Where are these stuck HONA PICS from that ride???? All i see on any of these forums of these PIX is YOU stuck..... Gotta get em up man...


----------



## beavel

Should have some more winter riding pics this weekend. Supposed to go up to -4 so perfect riding weather


----------



## Polaris425

ha... up to -4... reminds me of when I was in Idaho one day, the radio anouncer was all excited when he came on to do the weather report...

"...Current temp is -20, there's a HIGH today of -10!!.." < he said it all happy like... 

< weather guy > :rockn: </ weather guy>

< me > :bigeyes: </ me >


----------



## greenmachine




----------



## greenmachine




----------



## Yesterday

greenmachine said:


>


 that stuff looks like chocolate pudding


----------



## Polaris425

yeah thats nasty. nice pics :rockn:


----------



## TorkMonster

Yeah.. Real nasty! 

Like the Can in the Tree.. One of my favorite Beverages!!!


----------



## TorkMonster

Here is a crappy pic from a phone, of me fitnda get sucked in in a pretty nasty one. Don't let the water on top fool ya'... I will look for the other pics of it, from a while back... it is nasty...


----------



## TorkMonster

Here is one of them.... The POPO about stuck itsself.. Well, i DID have to use the winch on it... Had some stock maxxis tires off of a RzR on it.. Those tires do NOT like the mud..


----------



## greenmachine




----------



## greenmachine




----------



## greenmachine




----------



## greenmachine




----------



## beavel

greenmachine said:


>


Wicked Shot!!


----------



## phreebsd

greenmachine said:


>


I have a pic almost identical to this when my bike looked like your does with no snorks. 
Same color of course


----------



## TorkMonster

Here is a LITTLE one of me FIXING to go deep in the creek last summer.... Ofcourse the ole lady can't get one of me IN the deep!!! Sorry bout the quality, crappy phone she had at time....


----------



## beavel

Couple winter ride pics from today. Few more to follow once the other cameras get online.









Top of the mountain looking out over the valley.









MY buddy getting stuck when he got off the groomed trails.









Top of the mountain again.


----------



## phreebsd

good ones!
ready for spring i am!


----------



## Polaris425

I'm so jealous of the Mt. and snow riding...........


----------



## beavel




----------



## Polaris425

awsome! :rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad

Here's a little random vid on the Tcat in the snow...


----------



## Polaris425

dangit I want to ride in the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTImodquad

Come on up, its a blast!!


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> dangit I want to ride in the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yeah, but you don't want to shovel it!!


----------



## phreebsd

thats what a plow on the front is for! Just an excuse to legally ride the streets


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> thats what a plow on the front is for! Just an excuse to legally ride the streets


No, my brothers 2500HD and the 10ft plow works much better!!

We drive on the streets anyway.......it's only "kind of" illegal or frowned upon.


----------



## MTImodquad

The law doesn't exist in the winter. Fo rthe most part they don't bother you if you are going around plowing.


----------



## black_on_black650

truck stuck where we ride notice the guy passed out in the recliner he had a ruff nite











6 inch lifted ranger










700 grizz









notice the batman basket ball in the frame


----------



## Polaris425

^ Thats old school there... the basket ball trick!


----------



## black_on_black650

he needs all the help he can get and it was free lol


----------



## Yesterday

black_on_black650 said:


> truck stuck where we ride notice the guy passed out in the recliner he had a ruff nite


Hold my beer, watch this!


----------



## Twisted10

beer, snow, atv. doesnt get much better! :beerchug:

cant wait for this snow to be gonethough, riding in the snow really does suck!


----------



## boogieandbride




----------



## boogieandbride

This is my latest ride.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## boogieandbride

This pic was on the "old" version of MIMB on the cover


----------



## phreebsd

boogieandbride said:


>


 
Good looking P360!


----------



## boogieandbride

phreebsd said:


> Good looking P360!


Thanks, I still have it. That little bike will go just about where my Brute goes, just have to work a little harder.


----------



## phreebsd

Agreed. Mine is the same color. Ain't the fastest bike in the world but it'll dang sure get there!

btw, how you like the silverbacks?


----------



## boogieandbride

phreebsd said:


> Agreed. Mine is the same color. Ain't the fastest bike in the world but it'll dang sure get there!
> 
> btw, how you like the silverbacks?


I prefer them over the Outlaws. I posted my opinion on the other website and the thread would get deleted.

I have about 300 miles on them and they do have a little wear but still look new


----------



## beavel

It's a beautiful +1 and sunny up here today, so couple of us are going to hit the trails. I will be sure to post some pics. MY buddy and I just put on new tires so we shall see how they handle the deep snow. Another friend is bringing out his Can-Am I can't wait to try out that 800 HO and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## 650Brute

Great pics yall.


----------



## phreebsd

We went riding at the creek and mudpits but my wife wouldnt let me take her precious pink camera. *sigh*
Now we have no pics of the 31's tearing up the holes!


----------



## beavel

More to come. It was a fun time but a lot of deep snow. This is after we got back.


----------



## Yesterday

**** that's deep on the house! ive never ever seen snow that deep, and i'm not too sure that i want to =P we get 4" some times, and it stays for a couple days max


----------



## beavel

Supposed to get another storm starting tonight that is supposed to bring 35cm (12-13 inches) so I think riding is out of the question for the next little bit


----------



## KMKjr

beavel said:


> Supposed to get another storm starting tonight that is supposed to bring 35cm (12-13 inches) so I think riding is out of the question for the next little bit


He, He!!

We only got about 4-6 cm, perfect riding conditions, just smoothed out the trails!!


----------



## Polaris425

Towing the brute to phreebsd's yesterday...
:rockn:


----------



## black_on_black650

i got some pics of a little different kind of quading today. :saevilw:


----------



## black_on_black650

yfz 450



















my brute in the sand



















ds 780 cc or so lol running alky and nitrous



















rancher 420 2wd


----------



## phreebsd

Very nice. Those drag bikes are freaking awsome.

Love that lime green brute too. Man i love a brute!


----------



## black_on_black650

Thanks man. Thats a fun place to go, its on the red river. My laws would throw a mean roost but every time i got on it i sank about a foot in the sand.


----------



## phreebsd

Brute power baby!!


----------



## Mud Narc

Need some snorkels also. LOL


----------



## IBBruin

We were back by sunrise cabin at Mud Creek. The honda behind me broke a tie rod so he was winched up to my back rack to get some weight off the front of his machine so we could try and pull him back to camp. As you can tell from this pic, I needed a little help from time to time. LOL


----------



## IBBruin

Yea that's me, stuck AGAIN!!!! Man that stuff was thick.


----------



## Polaris425

that is definately some nasty looking goop!!


----------



## Yesterday

that's some sloppy **** there


----------



## IBBruin

A friend of mine playing in the oval pit at Mud Creek. Also another shot of the custom rad relocate in action.


----------



## KMKjr

The lit smoke adds to it....lol


----------



## FABMAN

the groups wheelers


----------



## Yesterday

a nice variety!


----------



## AUbruterider

this is from last weekend - got caught up in an ole nasty swamp on our huntin land - needless to say took a while to get out! haha - those are 28 laws too - cant even tell what they are haha


----------



## phreebsd

dude. You riding on 30 inch mud discs!


----------



## Yesterday

dang. dont take off too fast, taters flyin' off of somethin that caked up is bound to knock you clean out.


----------



## AUbruterider

yea the chunks it was throwing was unreal even while i was stuck - it just kept diggin to china - an old beaver swamp and wasnt no bottom in it. 
I was covered from head to toe! Thats my wife on it - shes usually right there with me but it was a bit COLD so she spectated - haha!


----------



## lilbigtonka

nasty stuff right thurr lol


----------



## kawa650

Heres a few not so good pics but something to look at!!


















The tow brute having to pull someone out and tow to camp, I normally have to pull at least one person back to camp (didnt even know them people with the RZR)


----------



## Yesterday

i like that white!


----------



## Debo Brute

Looks like mudbuddies.


----------



## mrkd1

Here is some random pictures of our ride area and how we roll..:bigok:


----------



## AUbruterider

Heres some more random ones

my brother and 2 of my buddies









Sandy creek that I could not get out of - just kept sinkin haha


















our crew takin a lil break! 










































ol coot hung up in a hole!!!!


----------



## AUbruterider

last one for now - this girl sittin on my radio box is a trooper!! Shes game for whatever and just holds on smiling every time!


----------



## kawa650

Debo Brute said:


> Looks like mudbuddies.



your right it was new years day!!!


----------



## Polaris425

great pics guys! :rockn:


----------



## cigaro

Here's a few from CCC......


----------



## Yesterday

good pics guys


----------



## Metal Man

AUbruterider said:


> this is from last weekend - got caught up in an ole nasty swamp on our huntin land - needless to say took a while to get out! haha - those are 28 laws too - cant even tell what they are haha


Now thats what i call thick.

Bunch of good pics in this thread.


----------



## IBBruin

That's me way back in the back. One wheeler wouldn't do it. 










I finally got out with two pulling.










The Marlboro Man always shows up at the best time.


----------



## Metal Man

Its always good to have some help,even if they do look like Johnny Paycheck.....LOL


----------



## IBBruin

I ran across a better pic of the Coors Light mod. This is the kind of stuff I do when I get extremely bored.


----------



## kawa650

haha...i love it, Coors Light good stuff :beerchug:


----------



## TX4PLAY

That's why Johnny Paycheck is hangin' around... For the Colarado Kool-Aid.


----------



## lilbigtonka

dude you are the man thats my fav beer too hahaha


----------



## phreebsd

They only way that could have been cooler was it you used a Grolsch mini keg :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Bump, Oldie, but goodie!!!:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

I WANNA RIDE TOO!!!


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> The dirtiest I can get mine is getting a little potting soil on her shirt


Just tell her that mud is good for her skin. Heck, my sister (totally different from me) pays a fortune to go to a spa and lie there with mud on her face. I get out for a weekend of fun with my family, exercise (Lord knows it's a workout when you get stuck) and get a facial at the same time. What does it cost....a little bit of gas.


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> Just tell her that mud is good for her skin. Heck, my sister (totally different from me) pays a fortune to go to a spa and lie there with mud on her face. I get out for a weekend of fun with my family, exercise (Lord knows it's a workout when you get stuck) and get a facial at the same time. What does it cost....a little bit of gas.


:rockn: :agreed:


----------



## MTImodquad

Here's a few random pix of our pit....


----------



## MTImodquad




----------



## Polaris425

great pics! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

think the cats are starting to grow on me! maybe its just the lift 

oh, btw Marty, got the stickers yesterday. You receive mine? looks good.


----------



## Guest

I didn't think people in new york new what mud and tree's were...HE-HE-HE...


----------



## snipe523

Only the ones north of the crap hole known as NYC.


----------



## Guest

Man i look at my bike and it looks like a little baby compared to some you guy's. I'm going too have to work on that...


----------



## Guest

ahh...Gotcha!


----------



## MTImodquad

mud magnet said:


> I didn't think people in new york new what mud and tree's were...HE-HE-HE...


HAH, It's more rural here in NY than you can imagine. "town" has a blinking caution light at the main intersection lol. 

phreebsd, I'll have to ask if they came. I am offshore.


----------



## 650Brute

I heart Mudd pics


----------



## snipe523

I am going to have to try and make it out there if you guys have a get together again next year Marty. I don't think my Scrambler would do to well in the mud pit but it would be fun just to watch any carnage that goes on.


----------



## MTImodquad

Glad to see you got an other machine Jason. We are planning on having a ride at our place Oct. 3rd. You are welcome to come. I'll keep you posted on the details. You will do fine on the trails with a scrambler.


----------



## snipe523

I hate my work schedule. I work every other weekend and of course the weekend of the 3rd is one of the ones I work. I am sure something will work out eventually where I can make it out there. We are trying to get a trail ride together around here for the weekend of October the 10th but havn't really finalized anything yet. I don't know if you would be interested in that if it happens. It is mostly just a trail ride with part of it being all rocks and most of the rest a combination of fire roads and wooded trails. There are a few places to play in the mud depending on the rain situation.


----------



## cmcateer03




----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn:


----------



## bump530

this was on new years eve at a pond behind the house. some ppl laugh at my tall snorkel, till i show them wat its for.


----------



## Offroadin89

heres a couple ffrom my last ride..


----------



## bshattuck87

Silly Honda... 










Brenton


----------



## Polaris425

:haha:


----------



## bump530

94blacksnk said:


> Silly Honda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brenton


LMFAO....wanna follow my honda in deep water? jk


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Polaris425 said:


> A Man can dream cant he.........



I can honestly say, my wife LOVES it....sometimes it seems that she's into it more than I am. She just don't like to ride in the cold, what a pansy......:rockn:


----------



## Thom

Quads on the ice.


----------



## Thom

My three year old godchild loving life.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!! :rockn:


----------

